# T3 Clen cycle and PCT or rebound



## 5abi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hello all,

I'm currently on week 3 of my T3 Clen/ECA cycle.  2weeks clen 2weeks ECA.

I was wondering how the T3 rebound will work?
Will tapering my t3 allow my thyroid gland to bounce right back? 
Should I continue the 2weeks clen 2weeks eca for 1month after t3 to help keep the weight off while the thyroid re-starts?

WOuld the clen and eca at 10weeks still be effective without some sort of up-regulation?

THanks!


----------



## pieguy (Jun 29, 2011)

Endocrinologists strictly say taping T3 is pointless. Upon stopping the T3, your thyroid should recover normally. 

I have the feeling 10 weeks of ECA/Clen is way too much on your beta receptors without Ketotifen. benadryl flat out doesn't work apparently from things I've read. I'd try to cut it down, even if you are doing 2 on 2 off.


----------

